

Printing Metals of the Future - ChuckMcM
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2014-247

======
ChuckMcM
This is where 3D printing gets really interesting for me, when it lets us make
bespoke parts cost effectively out of metal. So many things from restoring old
cars to developing spacecraft benefit.

